# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  رمضان وحصد الأجور

## latifa Naf1

ثبت في الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال :" كل عمل ابن آدم له الحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف قال عز و جل : إلا الصيام فإنه لي و أنا الذي أجزي به إنه ترك شهوته و طعامه و شرابه من أجلي للصائم فرحتان : فرحة عند فطره و فرحة عند لقاء ربه و لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك "
ومن هذا الحديث يتبن لنا فضائل الصوم الحقيقي..

إن الصيام سر بين العبد و ربه لا يطلع عليه غيره لأنه مركب من نية باطنة لا يطلع عليها إلا الله , و لذلك قيل: لا تكتبه الحفظة و قيل : إنه ليس فيه رياء.

وقد قسم بعض أهل العلم الصيام إلى ثلاث درجات:
1. الدرجة الأولى :صيام العوام وهو الصيام عن المفطرات.
2. الدرجة الثانية:صيام الخصوص وهو الصيام عن المفطرات,والمخالفات التي عن طريق الجوارح,فيصوم السمع والبصر والبطن و اليد والقدم واللسان..وقد قال جابر-رضي الله عنه-:"إذا صمت فليصم سمعك وبصرك عليك,وليكن عليك وقار وسكينة,ولا يكن يوم صومك ويوم فطرك سواء".
3. الدرجة الثالثة:صوم خصوص الخصوص وهو الصيام عن الأشياء السابقة إضافة إلى صوم القلب عن كل دنيء,وعما يشغل عن الله.قال حنظلة الأسدي:"نافقت لأنني اشتغلت بغير الله".

أخي .. أختي .. هيا بنا لصيام خصوص الخصوص..ما أجمله ! وما أحلاه ! وخاصة حين نعلم أنه من مقاصد ربنا في تشريع هذا الشهر العظيم ." لنجتهد ولنتواصى". . نسأل الله صياماً خالصاً صواباً.

رمضان وحصد الأجور .. القيام

في سنن أبي داود عن عبد الله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : "من قام بعشر آيات لم يكتب من الغافلين و من قام بمائة آية كتب من القانتين و من قام بألف آية كتب من المقنطرين "
وكان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يطيل القراءة في قيام رمضان بالليل أكثر من غيره و قد صلى معه حذيفة ليلة في رمضان قال : فقرأ بالبقرة ثم النساء ثم آل عمران لا يمر بآية تخويف إلا وقف و سأل فما صلى الركعتين حتى جاءه بلال فأذنه بالصلاة . خرجه الإمام أحمد و خرجه النسائي و عنده أنه ما صلى إلا أربع ركعات و كان عمر قد أمر أبي بن كعب و تميما الداري أن يقوما بالناس في شهر رمضان فكان القارىء يقرأ بالمائتين في ركعة حتى كانوا يعتمدون على العصي من طول القيام و ما كانوا ينصرفون إلا عند الفجر و في رواية : أنهم كانوا يربطون الحبال بين السواري ثم يتعلقون بها, و روي أن عمر جمع ثلاثة قراء فأمر أسرعهم قراءة أن يقرأ بالناس ثلاثين و أوسطهم بخمس و عشرين و أبطأهم بعشرين ثم كان في زمن التابعين يقرؤون بالبقرة في قيام رمضان في ثمان ركعات فإن قرأ بها في اثنتي عشرة ركعة رأوا أنه قد خفف.

إن للقيام روحاً كما أن للصيام روحاً وروح القيام هي الخشوع والخضوع,قدكان صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلاة القيام:لايمر بآية تخويف إلا وقف وتعوذ,ولا بآية رحمة إلا وقف وسأل".صححه الألباني.

ويسن أن يقوم المؤمن مع إمامه حتى ينصرف الإمام ,فقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث الصحيح:"من قام مع إمامه حتى ينصرف كتب له قيام ليلة",ولا يكتف بذلك بل يقوم حتى بع فراغه من القيام مع الجماعة,وذلك لفضل القيام قال عليه الصلاة والسلام:"عليكم بقيام الليل,فإنه دأب الصالحين قبلكم,وقربة إلى ربكم,ومنهاة عن الإثم,وتكفير للسيئات,ومطردة للداء عن الجسد"

ولا تثريب على من أرادت من النساء الصلاة في المسجد فقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام:"لاتمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله"

وهكذا يستفيد المؤمن من رمضان في تقويم قيامه,وتصويبه وفق السنة,مع محاولة تدريب النفس على الخشوع والخضوع,وحب الوقوف بين يدي المولى-سبحانه-.**إنها فرصة لا تقدر بثمن**.
رمضان وحصد الأجور .. ليلة العظماء

هذه الليلة من خصائص الأمة المحمدية وهي ليلة الشرف والتقدير لهذه الأمة العظيمة الماجدة . وقد أشاد الله بفضلها في كتابه المبين فقال تعالى ( إِنَّآ أنزلناه في ليلةٍ مُباركةٍ إنا كُنا منذرين (3) فيها يفرق كل أَمرٍ حكيم (4) أمراً من عندنا إنا كُنا مرسلين …) سورة الدخان.
وقد روت أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" تحروا ليلة القدر في الوتر من العشر الأواخر ". رواه البخاري ومسلم
وسميت بذلك لأنها ليلة شريفة عظيمة يقدر الله فيها مايكون في السنة من أمور حكيمة . وقد ذكر أهل العلم فضائل ليلة القدر ومنها :
1- أن الله أنزل فيها القرآن .
2- أنها خير من ألف شهر .
3- نزول الملائكة فيها .
4- كثرة السلامة فيها من العذاب .
5- أنزل الله في فضلها سورة كاملة تتلى إلى يوم القيامة .
وهي في رمضان قطعاً بل في العشر الأواخر منه في أوتارها وقيل في غير الأوتار وهذا ماظهر صحته-والله أعلم- في غير دليل من السنة,وحيث أنها ليلة واحدة يتفق عليها المسلمين مهما اختلفت مطاعلهم.
ويستحب قيامها وكثرة الدعاء والاستغفار والصدقة ، لأنها موسم عظيم .
يدل لذلك ما رواه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من قام ليلة القدر إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ". رواه البخاري .
ما أجمل أن يكون الصائم أحد رواد تلكم الليلة ,والموفق من وفق لفعل الخير,والدلالة إليه.نسأل الله التوفيق..آمين
رمضان وحصد الأجور .. الدعاء

للدعاء أثيره الخاص في رمضان,وله حضوراً فيه,قد أعقب الله -جل وعلا- آيات الصيام في سورة البقرة بقوله تعالى:"وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداعي إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي ولعلهم يرشدون".وفيها إشارة على مزية الدعاء في هذا الشهر العظيم.
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:"إن للصائم دعوة عند فطره لاترد",وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام:"ثلاثة لاترد دعوتهم..وذكر منهم (والصائم حتى يفطر)..",ومن هذه النصوص تبين لنا شيء من مواطن الدعاء التي تكثر في هذا الشهر,وإليك بعضها:
1. جوف الليل : قال عليه الصلاة والسلام:"إن في الليل لساعة لا يوافقها رجل مسلم يسأل الله خيراً من أمر الدنيا والآخرة إلا أعطاه الله إياه,وذلك كل ليلة"رواه مسلم
2. وقت السحر قال تعالى:"والمستغفرين بالأسحار"
3. ليالي رمضان"..ولله عتقاء من النار في كل ليلة.." الحديث
4. بين الأذان والإقامة: قال عليه الصلاة والسلام "الدعاء لايرد بين الأذان والإقامة فادعوا"أخرجه الإمام أحمد
5. في السجود قال عليه الصلاة والسلام:"أقرب مايكون العبد لربه وهو ساجد"أخرجه مسلم
6. بعد الانتهاء من الصلاة.قال تعالى:"فإذا فرغت فانصب وإلى ربك فارغب",قال الضحاك:إذا فرغت من الصلاة , فانصب بعد التسليم في الدعاء وارغب في المسألة".سنده حسن
7. في يوم الجمعة قال عليه الصلاة والسلام:"في الجمعة ساعة لا يوافقها عبد مؤمن يصلي يسأل الله فيها خيراً إلا أعطاه إياه".أخرجه البخاري ومسلم
8. الانتباه في الليل بعد النوم على طهارة قال عليه الصلاة والسلام:"مامن مسلم يبيت على ذكر الله طاهراً فتعار من الليل (أي استيقظ)فيسأل الله خيراً كثيراً من أمر الدنيا والآخرة إلا أعطاه إياه".صححه الألباني
9. الدعاء لكافة المسلمين ذكوراً وإناثاً,أحياءً وأمواتاً..لينل الأجر الكبير كما روي عن المصطفى-صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
وغيرها من مواطن الدعاء والتي في رمضان لها حضوراً أكثر كالقنوت,وغيره...
* هذا ولاينس المؤمن موانع الإجابة والتي قد ترد الإجابة بسببها ومنها الاستعجال,وأكل الحرام والدعاء بقطيعة أو إثم,ويحرص على أسباب الإجابة من الإلحاح,واليقين بالله والانكسار بين يديه,وغيرها,
وقد كان عمر-رضي الله عنه – يقول:"لا أحمل هم الإجابة ولكن أحمل هم الدعاء"..
نسأل الله أن يعطينا سؤلنا.


رمضان وحصد الأجور .. الجود


في الصحيحين عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال :" كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أجود الناس و كان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل فيدارسه القرآن و كان جبريل يلقاه كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن فرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حين يلقاه جبريل أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة " و خرجه الإمام أحمد بزيادة في آخره و هي : " لا يسأل عن شيء إلا أعطاه " , وعن أنس : سئل النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أي الصدقة أفضل ؟ قال : صدقة في رمضان.

هكذا إذاً فهم السلف معنى الإنفاق في شهر رمضان المبارك,
*صور الإنفاق كثيرة منها إعانة الصائمين و القائمين و الذاكرين على طاعتهم فيستوجب المعين لهم مثل أجرهم كما أن من جهز غازيا فقد غزا و من خلفه في أهله فقط غزا,ومن أنفق للمعتمرين,المعتكفين,والقراء وغيرهم كان له مثل أجورهم لاسيما إذا كانوا أهل حاجة.

* و في حديث زيد بن خالد عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : "من فطر صائما فله مثل أجره من غير أن ينقص من أجر الصائم شيء ",ومن ذلك يندب تفطير الصائمين ولو كانوا أغنياء لورود الفضل في ذلك,مع استغلال الفرصة في الوصول لبيوت إخواننا من أهل العفاف.

*وقد ما أعجب ما قيل في جود النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم-:
تعود بسط الكف حتى لو أنه ... ثناها لقبض لم تجبه أنامله
تراه إذا ما جئته متهللا ... كأنك تعطيه الذي أنت سائله
هو البحر من أي النواحي أتيته ... فلجته المعروف و الجود ساحله
و لو لم يكن في كفه غير روحه ... لجاد بها فليتق الله سائله

رمضان وحصد الأجور .. العمرة

في الصحيحين عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال :" عمرة في رمضان تعدل بحجة " أو قال : " حجة معي "

* وإليك متفرقات للمعتمر , وهي كالتالي: *
1. قال ابن الجوزي-رحمه الله-:"فيه أن ثواب العمل يزيد بزيادة شرف الوقت ,كما يزيد بحضور القلب,وبخلوص القصد"
2. تحري السنة في العمرة قولاً وفعلاً,وترك ما تعجز عنه,أو ترى صعوبة الإتيان به لعذر من ازدحام ونحوه.
3. صم إن شئت أو أفطر واختر أيسرهما لك,والصيام في زماننا أفضل والحمد لله لفضيلة الزمان,وقلة الإرهاق في السفر.
4. تجنب البدع وحتى التشهير بأصحابها,وتجنب ومضايقة المؤمنين ومدافعتهم.
5. المشاركة بالإفطار للصائمين فرصة لا تعوض(كثرة الحشود).
6. توكل على الله واستودع الله نفسك ,ذلك إذا ارتعدت نفسك من الأمراض المعدية وغيرها.
7. "من يرد الله به خيراً يفقهه في الدين"تفقه قبل أن تفعل,واستفت قبل أن تقع.
8. الصبر الجميل من خصال المؤمن,فلا تجزع من المضايقات,ومن أخطاء العوام,والروائح المنتنة,احتسب ذلك يوم العرض الأكبر.
9. مواطن الدعاء كثيرة فلا تبخل على نفسك وإخوانك من الدعاء.
10. "دع مايريبك إلى ما لايريبك" وهكذا يتخوف الناس من المسعى وبعض الفتاوى الاجتهادية,اتبع النص والفتاوى الموثوق بها من علمائنا الراسخين.
11. يستحسن أن تذهب برفقة (أهلك وأبناؤك,أو رفاق يعينونك على الحق).
12. أخيراً ..لاتنس النية الخالصة واتباه الهدي النبوي...تقبل الله طاعتك

رمضان وحصد الأجور .. القرآن


كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحتفي بالقرآن في ليالي رمضان,ويحتفي جبريل به وبالقرآن في ليالي الشهر الكريم فيأتيه فيدارسه فيه كما جاء في الحديث:"كان رسول الله أجود الناس وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل فيدارسه القرآن"
الحديث أيضا دل على :
1- استحباب دراسة القرآن في رمضان
2- و الاجتماع على ذلك
3- و عرض القرآن على من هو أحفظ له
4- وفيه دليل على استحباب الإكثار من تلاوة القرآن في شهر رمضان .
و في حديث فاطمة عليها السلام عن أبيها صلى الله عليه و سلم : "أنه أخبرها أن جبريل عليه كان يعارضه القرآن كل عام مرة و أنه عارضه في عام وفاته مرتين " و حديث ابن عباس أن المدارسة بينه و بين جبريل كان ليلا .
5- يدل على استحباب الإكثار من التلاوة في رمضان ليلا فإن الليل تنقطع فيه الشواغل و يجتمع فيه الهم و يتواطأ فيه القلب و اللسان على التدبر كما قال تعالى : { إن ناشئة الليل هي أشد وطئا و أقوم قيلا } و شهر رمضان له خصوصية بالقرآن كما قال تعالى : { شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن }

قال ابن مسعود : ينبغي لقارىء القرآن أن يعرف بليله إذا الناس نائمون و نهاره إذا الناس يفطرون و ببكائه إذا الناس يضحكون و بورعه إذا الناس يخلطون و بصمته إذا الناس يخوضون و بخشوعه إذا الناس يختالون و بحزنه إذا الناس يفرحون.

وكان السلف يحتفون بالقرآن في ليالي رمضان ,فيقومون به فيها مالا يقومون في غيرها .فكان بعهم يختم القرآن كله في ليالي الشهر,وبعضهم كان يختمه في كل شهر,وبعضهم في كل سبع,وبعضهم في كل ثلاث.

يا ذا الذي ما كفاه الذنب في رجب ... حتى عصى ربه في شهر شعبان
لقد أظلك شهر الصوم بعدهما ... فلا تصيره أيضا شهر عصيان
و اتل القرآن و سبح فيه مجتهدا ... فإنه شهر تسبيح و قرآن
فاحمل على جسد ترجو النجاة له ... فسوف تضرم أجساد بنيران
كم كنت تعرف ممن صام في سلف ... من بين أهل و جيران و إخوان
أفناهم الموت و استبقاك بعدهم ... حيا فما أقرب القاصي من الداني
و معجب بثياب العيد يقطعها ... فأصبحت في غد أثواب أكفان
حتى يعمر الإنسان مسكنه ... مصير مسكنه قبر لإنسان


وسنعرض بعض الأفكار للارتقاء بأنفسنا من خلال القرآن في مقال لاحق-بإذن الله-(مشاريع رمضانية-القرآن)

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------

